# Serum 2 is in development



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 7, 2022)

I don’t have interest in v1 (preferred the sound of Hive), but maybe v2? Dave Gamble of DMG has been doing component modeling for it for almost 2 years. But I know many others are fans and customers.

https://gearspace.com/board/showpost.php?p=16247664&postcount=1078

Gamble is also working on a multiband saturator and track saturator, apparently. I like the sound of DMG, but the interfaces not so much. Happy with alternatives so far.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 7, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I don’t have interest in v1 (preferred the sound of Hive), but maybe v2? Dave Gamble of DMG has been doing component modeling for it for almost 2 years. But I know many others are fans and customers.
> 
> https://gearspace.com/board/showpost.php?p=16247664&postcount=1078
> 
> Gamble is also working on a multiband saturator and track saturator, apparently. I like the sound of DMG, but the interfaces not so much. Happy with alternatives so far.


Hoping for more helpful specifics _ as timing for decision on Zebra 2 shortens. Chose VitalPlus, long ago wavetable interests _ yet great respect for Serum. Mainstream has been Omnisphere since early days. Serum 2 could well be a strong choice with more info. 🙏🏻


----------



## Arbee (Nov 7, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up - Z3 *and* Serum 2 in the pipeline, can't wait!


----------



## KEM (Nov 7, 2022)

Great, now if only we could get vst3 support for the Serum we already have…


----------



## richmwhitfield (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Nov 8, 2022)

richmwhitfield said:


>



I stand corrected


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 8, 2022)

Would be good to know if path to Serum 2 is better by purchasing Serum now + Upgrade _ versus just waiting. OTH, may be small coins, either way. 🤷🏻


----------



## Pier (Nov 8, 2022)

I imagine it's going to take a couple of years but happy to hear about this!

With the success of Serum, Steve must have a big pile of cash to invest into his dream project.

If they're modeling components I bet it's going to have a bigger focus on analog sounds over wavetables. Also I think there's not much of a point in introducing a wavetable exclusive synth in 2022. The market is pretty saturated with Vital and PhasePlant and the wub bass fever is thankfully over.


----------

